# Partition Bootcamp blanche



## Crystalo (10 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous!

Ecoutez, j'ai un petit souci à l'installation de Windows 10 (en iso) via bootcamp. Toute la préparation se passe pour le mieux, l'ordi redémarre, lance l'install de Windows... mais après la sélection de langue, la partition apparait blanche et sans possibilités! (images) Ensuite ce message d'erreur apparait et c'est fini. L'ordi redémarre sur macOS et je suis obligé de réparer la partition. J'ai tout essayé, j'ai même vérifié si le disque avait été formaté (automatiquement) en NTFS et oui. Donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne reconnait pas la partition. Pour infos, j'ai récemment supprimé une partition windows de manière peu catholique (  ) mais j'ai tout remis à la normale (grace à MacGé).

Pourriez-vous m'aider? Merci d'avance!


----------

